# ATI Tool fps problem



## Jbagel2 (Dec 29, 2004)

ok i have been useing ati tool for a long time now, shortly after .22 came out. i just got a new x800pro have been farly conservitive on the overclocking untill i get my new giant III in. anyway i only have it at 513.00  /  528.43   (475  /  450  Default) which acording to everyone on the internet.... they can get there way higher then that.... thats not really the problem i just ran 3dmark 03 again and now atitool when it is showing its 3d view only goes at 10fps and it slow everything down even my mouse but as soon as i close the 3d window everything is fine..... i still hit thousands of fps when i am in 3d mark but something happened to ati tool, i don't trust it at the moment to try overclocking anymore. can anyone help


----------



## rcecola (Dec 29, 2004)

the atitool is fine. the 3d view will occupy the alot of the cpu. make sure you close the 3d view before running any application and you should not have any problems.


----------



## Jbagel2 (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm not running anything else... it is just atitool that is running at 10 fps


----------

